# Happy results



## Maryanne29 (Jul 24, 2014)

I had my diabetes review on Tuesday. I've had my pump since last November and before this my Hba1c was 6.8. By January it was 6.5 and on Tuesday it was down to 6.3. I'm really pleased with this and it proves to me that feeling better on the pump is a fact and not just my imagination.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

Terrific news Maryanne! Really chuffed for you


----------



## Deeko (Jul 25, 2014)

Great progress Maryanne 

Since going on the pump last September I've managed to get my lowest Hba1c ever of 7.5%. 

In the 30 years I was on injections there was never an Hba1c on record that wasn't in double figures (%) but after only 10 months on the pump it dropped to 8.5% -> 8.3% -> 7.5%.

I am still almost daily having to check and tweak overnight / morning basals becasue the Dawn Phenomenon doesn't want to dissapear without a fight but the benefits going on over the bigger picture is shown in the results. Was asked at my recent clinic if I would give it back and my answer was a quick heck no!, almost wondering if I would be a bit scared if I had to use an insulin pen again lol

Derek


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow Deeko, that's pretty awesome as well!


----------



## Deeko (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Northerner 

And the story continues, thanks to the mydiabetesmyway website I can see today my latest from a week ago and it's now 7.3% (56.0) so it's still going in the right direction.

As a side note does anyone else on the board and in Scotland use the mydiabetesmyway website and if you do what do you like best about it? I just love knowing before I go for my next appointment what the results are before getting there  and the graph giving the trend of where it was and where it's going.



Derek


----------



## gail1 (Aug 4, 2014)

conquats on your level going down long may the pump help you


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 4, 2014)

We like HAPPY news !   wild horses could not get my pump off me


----------



## Bloden (Aug 4, 2014)

Well done Deeko and Maryanne. So pleased to hear your pumps have improved your lives so much!

Thanks for the mydbsmylife plug, Deeko. Looks really good!


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well done everybody.......happy pumpers!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 7, 2014)

I like Happy !


----------

